# Emotional roller coaster doing deliveries.



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

It seems there is a cycle I go through most nights. This especially started after the Tip button failure a few weeks ago where customers were unable to tip. Anyway now I monitor the revenue total over the night. Most nights after a couple of hours and 6 deliveries I am sitting around $19. That is less than $10/hour gross and if you deduct gas, and sales tax it gets even more dismal. After two hours I start to wonder if this is really worth it. Then I see a tip come in. Then another and by the third hour I am making $20/hour. If I am getting good orders from good restaurants or a really big order with a large tip that can get up to $30/hour. After the third hour things seem better. I seem to be much more aware of the importance of tips and how they make this worth while. I now go through this little roller coaster each time I drive. If the tips failed to come in I would stop driving. Thankfully so far the tips are making it worth continuing.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

is that uber eats?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tkman said:


> It seems there is a cycle I go through most nights. This especially started after the Tip button failure a few weeks ago where customers were unable to tip. Anyway now I monitor the revenue total over the night. Most night after a couple of hours and 6 deliveries I am sitting around $19. That is less than $10/hour gross and if you deduct gas, and sales tax it gets even more dismal. After two hours I start to wonder if this is really worth it. Then I see a tip come in. Then another and by the third hour I am making $20/hour. If I am getting good orders from good restaurants or a really big order with a large tip that can get up to $30/hour. After the third hour things seem better. I seem to be much more aware of the importance of tips and how they make this worth while. I now go through this little roller coaster each time I drive. If the tips failed to come in I would stop driving. Thankfully so far the tips are making it worth continuing.


It's all about tips, just like waiting tables. With UberX, it's all about long rides. Delivery is about about big deliveries, which get bigger tips, it's not as much about distance. 
My tips exceed my delivery fees with GH. That wasn't true with UE, and it was getting worse as time progressed. Uber has a bad habit of screwing up something that works. They'll change the app, and that change will screw the driver. Uber can't leave well enough alone. During the entire 6 years I worked for Uber, hardly a month passed where they didn't monkey with the app in someway and it rarely works to the driver's benefit.

Switch to GH. The worst i've done, where there was some sitting around, was $18 per hour. It varies from one region to another, but in my area, the smallest offering is $9 without a tip. And, you get tips up front, that way, MOST will tip. They know you can see whether or not you tip, and that is a way cool thing to get people to tip.

On the other hand, I've only been with GH about a week, so I don't know much about the company, I've heard complaints, we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

nighthawk398 said:


> is that uber eats?


Yes UberEats.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

That ~90 minute delay in tips hitting the system is initially daunting, but one settles in and confidently waits for the little number to appear on the screen letting us know they're rolling in. That being said, UE's fares in this area have declined rapidly--by about 1/3-1/2, if I were to guess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tkman said:


> It seems there is a cycle I go through most nights. This especially started after the Tip button failure a few weeks ago where customers were unable to tip. Anyway now I monitor the revenue total over the night. Most nights after a couple of hours and 6 deliveries I am sitting around $19. That is less than $10/hour gross and if you deduct gas, and sales tax it gets even more dismal. After two hours I start to wonder if this is really worth it. Then I see a tip come in. Then another and by the third hour I am making $20/hour. If I am getting good orders from good restaurants or a really big order with a large tip that can get up to $30/hour. After the third hour things seem better. I seem to be much more aware of the importance of tips and how they make this worth while. I now go through this little roller coaster each time I drive. If the tips failed to come in I would stop driving. Thankfully so far the tips are making it worth continuing.


" NO NEED TO TIP "!

Proof Uber Hates Drivers !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " NO NEED TO TIP "!
> 
> Proof Uber Hates Drivers !
> View attachment 499903
> ...


Now less than a year later, UE drivers have to rely on tips


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> " NO NEED TO TIP "!
> 
> Proof Uber Hates Drivers !
> View attachment 499903
> ...


Wow. That seems to be mostly focused on UberRide. UberEats seems to get more tips. I'd say at least 75% of the deliveries tip. Now most of the tips are not big and some are just $1 but at least it is something more than zero.


----------

